# 150 watt hps grow box



## Robbie4door (Mar 20, 2011)

let me know what you all think
need help please 
will post all info soon


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 20, 2011)

I think ya need bigger Light


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2011)

Robbie4door said:
			
		

> let me know what you all think
> need help please
> will post all info soon




Please define soon..... 

150 watt hps will only be good for a small space...what are your grow space dimensions?


----------

